# State of Origin: NSW vs QLD



## orsm (May 23, 2006)

I am going to the State of Origin game tomorrow. Nothing like putting the QLD-ers to shame. :lol: Bring it on!!


----------



## Spike14 (May 23, 2006)

GO NSW!!


----------



## Magpie (May 23, 2006)

Azzif!


----------



## kwaka_80 (May 23, 2006)

QUEENSLANDER...QUEENSLANDER...QUEENSLANDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coppa (May 23, 2006)

> QUEENSLANDER...QUEENSLANDER...QUEENSLANDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NO...............................NO......................................NO!!!


GO THE BLUES :lol:


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 23, 2006)

NSW will teach those country bumpkins


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

Mr_goretex said:


> NSW will teach those country bumpkins


pfffft


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 23, 2006)

thats an amazing talent you have there being able to hold a pitchfork and type at the same time


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

actually i'm holding spoon eating my dinner. lol


----------



## da_donkey (May 23, 2006)

:lol: NSW all the way Toad munchers :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (May 23, 2006)

I think it is you who will be eating the toad!


----------



## orsm (May 23, 2006)

Hehe.. the pain will start tomorrow at 8pm. Feel the pain QLD-ers! Go the BLUES!!!


----------



## Fuscus (May 23, 2006)

Oh NO - its not bum sniffing time again


----------



## da_donkey (May 23, 2006)

I smell nerd :lol:


----------



## Mr_goretex (May 23, 2006)

HAHA^


----------



## jimmyd (May 23, 2006)

i think we all know that QLD will win. 

GO QLD

Jim from bris!


----------



## krusty (May 24, 2006)

GO THE BLUES.........................................................


----------



## nvenm8 (May 24, 2006)

Fuscus said:


> Oh NO - its not bum sniffing time again


Spoken by a true arial ping pong follower  

QUEENSLANDER !!!!!!!


----------



## dobermanmick (May 24, 2006)

Qld will win again !!!!!


----------



## Tristis (May 24, 2006)

GO THE BLUES !!!!!


----------



## Rennie (May 24, 2006)

Go Queensland!!!


----------



## Retic (May 24, 2006)

Who's playing ?


----------



## Possum (May 24, 2006)

*Origin*



boa said:


> Who's playing ?



LOL, I am with you BOA, time to logon to WOW (World of Warcraft) I think....... :wink:


----------



## Mr_Matt (May 24, 2006)

*GOOOOOOOOOOO QLD*

Go Qld. The best thing NSW have going for them is that their coach graham Murray also coaches Qld Cowboys. Kinda strange since half his boys are playing on the Qld side.


----------



## scotchbo (May 24, 2006)

GO THE BLUES KICK QLD ASS


----------



## PremierPythons (May 24, 2006)

GO THE MAROONS


----------



## moosenoose (May 24, 2006)

Fuscus said:


> Oh NO - its not bum sniffing time again




Oh yessssssssss it is!!!! :lol:

Everyone knows Queensland breeds the biggest & dumbest no-necks. They have even have a specially designed beer brewed up there called XXXX which means it produces*X*tra*X*tra*X*tra*X*tra Large no-neck players! I feel sorry for anyone South of the Border of QLD (You Mexican misfits!!!) because it'll be Queensland winning tonight! :lol:

ps: I'm in Victoria :shock: :lol:


----------



## snakey (May 24, 2006)

Queensland will win it all the way go the mighty queenslanders
QLD ROCK from your happy herping snake catcher in qld 
its either now or never
it will be NOW


----------



## Retic (May 24, 2006)

Alright I have got it now, one team is Maroon and one is Blue, am I right so far ?


----------



## PremierPythons (May 24, 2006)

Yes Boa - the majestic, skillfull, tough and overall nice guy QLD team wear Maroon & the no-good, dirty, piss-weak plodders from NSW wear Blue... Pretty boy sky blue to be exact... LOL


----------



## Rennie (May 24, 2006)

No its really cane toads vs cockroaches. I've yet to see a roach big enough to eat a cane toad!


----------



## Retic (May 24, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

> moosenoose wrote: Everyone knows Queensland breeds the biggest & dumbest no-necks. They have even have a specially designed beer brewed up there called XXXX which means it producesXtraXtraXtraXtra Large no-neck players! I feel sorry for anyone South of the Border of QLD (You Mexican misfits!!!)
> ps: I'm in Victoria



I have to agree with the QLD no neck knuckle head phenomena  I believe they are a hybrid but not a mutation :lol: 

And I thought Victoria WAS mexico 

Go the Blues


----------



## moosenoose (May 24, 2006)

Colin said:


> And I thought Victoria WAS mexico



It is...I've just been on a long visit


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

:lol: I reckon they should have Russell maximus Crowe and George Piggins fight for half time entertainment tonight :lol:


----------



## cris (May 24, 2006)

> Oh NO - its not bum sniffing time again


Maybe for the players, beer sniffing time for us  I drink the real maron beer carlton draught not that japanese/kiwi XXXX crap(unless its free) :lol: 

*GO QUEENSLANDER!!!*


----------



## triptych_angel (May 24, 2006)

GO THE BLUESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a close game! Hodgson played an excellent game! Woohoo!


----------



## nvenm8 (May 24, 2006)

Great game although we lost, you've got to love the game when it's as close as that.


----------



## cris (May 24, 2006)

If only they thought of going for a field goal instead of a hit up, i guess they dont pickem on brain power :lol: 
and i went to the trouble of changing my font to cheer them on


----------



## pugsly (May 24, 2006)

You shouldnt have been close! Apparently kicking players in the head is ok these days, that touch judge is an absolute idiot! 

Better team won and that god they did for his career..


----------



## star11 (May 24, 2006)

Never mind..... a good kick in the head didn't hurt anyone. They won't stand a chance back home though!!!!
Go you good thing!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Go the Blues


----------



## moosenoose (May 25, 2006)

I haven't watched a game of Rugga for ages, there is no such thing as a head high tackle is there??? :lol: No wonder it's hard to tell the difference from their heads to their necks  There were 2 things that really caught my eye:
1) Was a fantastic WEDGIE done to one of the QLDers
2) The super-dupa humping action by any player who was on the ground trying to get up after a tackle (very inspirational)

Apart from that I didn't think QLD looked in the same class as the NSW team, they certainly looked a whole heap less ape-like :lol: I think the problem has been that cyclone that took out the banana plantations up North - it's a stable diet for apes!


----------



## Rennie (May 25, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Apparently kicking players in the head is ok these days, that touch judge is an absolute idiot!



That wasn't a kick in the head, in the replay it looked more like a tap on the shoulder, good to see that the brought back the biff! :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## mciver (May 25, 2006)

I hate it when QLD lulls NSW into a false sense of security by throwing round 1. Oh well (yawn) 2:1 it will be then


----------



## krusty (May 25, 2006)

the BLUES are the best...............


----------



## orsm (Jun 14, 2006)

What a pathetic performance by the Blues! The QLD-ers really dominated the second State of Origin. Good game QLD-ers.


----------



## NoOne (Jun 14, 2006)

Who gives a toss about origin..........the world cups on :roll:


----------



## Rennie (Jun 14, 2006)

GO THE CANE TOADS!!!!!


----------



## shellshock (Jun 14, 2006)

I do .,,,,, what a sad night, but at least the Blues got a try, little less embarraing then not even getting on the board ! , not looking forward to Fatty on the Footy Show tomorrow nite .... but at least now some Melbournians might turn up to the next game


----------



## FAY (Jun 16, 2006)

Origin is rigged........I reckon (correct me if I am wrong, I am sure you will).
The players have been told 1. Don't care who wins the first game but the second game the opposite team better win.
2. Don't care who wins the 3rd game......but it better put bums on paying seats so that everyone will watch the 3rd and final game.

That's what I think, how can the first game be soooo close , yet the second game is a slaughter??
It has been happening the last few years as well.....and I reckon the players will get a bonus if they get it right!!!

hehe Garth reckons I'm getting a vvveeerrryy suspicious nature.


----------



## timmy_crabb (Jun 16, 2006)

all i can say is game 3 will be a cracker! hopefully tony carroll is fit, he will destroy the blues. tate is back and on the wing is sweet, plus we got a good, big, back up winger in mogg. sorry cocks. were back and your gonna cry. for a long time to come, your gonna cry!


----------

